# My Great CSX layout!



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

I am currently building my own csx coaling layout and have just finish my mountain and and my farming area so i have added some photos! the bushes on the mountain are made of polyfiber!


please coment about it please coments are always helpful!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey ... tell those two guys to get back to work ... lunch break is over! 

Layout details looks great ... thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks! They have nothing to do because there are no trains running at this time!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

CSX Rules!!!!


----------



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

*more pics!*

have added more pics of polyfiber mountain and some of the farm! the poly fiber is made by woodland scenics and then i added some mixed scatted(has many colours like blue, red and green) and then added some bright green flock/static grass!

i also added a pic ofmy mine made by walthers (newriver mining) and its a great mode/kit!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CSX,

I like the cow setup!

Where Down Under are you? I lived in Fremantle for a while, a long time ago. Great place.

TJ


----------



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> CSX,
> 
> I like the cow setup!
> 
> ...


western victoria


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, your modelling work looks good. any chance of seeing more of the layout in a pic. regards bob.

ps. spent a lot of my teen years ( 1970's ) at Daylesford.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a interesting layout. How big is it?


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks great! And thumbs up on CSX!


----------



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

more pics!


----------

